# Maybe



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

My Haunt for 2010....
http://www.firediving.com/halloween2010/halloween2010.htm


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You have done some excellent work. The skeletons and pop-up are great. Good job on the photos also. Looking forward to what you do for next year.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I get a "Server Not Found" message when trying to go to that url.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks great.. The sound your solenoids make is soo much quieter than mine.. is that partially due to the scuba air tanks?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Weird. I can browse your photos through a proxy site, but not directly through my Verizon internet connection.

Love the idea of using Lawn Sprinkler boxes for waterproofing. I also love the toe pincher with the lighting and audio for the thunder and lightning.

Good job!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I also cannot see your site, and I also have Verizon for my ISP here in Texas. Hmmm...weird.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, the bride and groom have a skelepuppy

(BTW, we have Verizon and I'm not having any problem viewing the site or pictures)


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Great work there! I really love the wooden Toe Pincher coffins....!!!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, all is working fine now. Not sure why it wasn't working before.

Love it! The pumpkin patch back story is great! I could see this being read to TOTers on the the big night before they enter the cemetery.


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

THAT, is a great opening story!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yep, I agree, the story just cinches the whole thing together - very nice.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice...T2D


----------

